# Estadunidense



## LagosF

Oi pessoa,
 
A palavra “estadounidense” existe em português? Os meus amigos brasileiros dizem que não, mas numa história em português a palavra estadounidense estava aí. Então no fin do capítulo, estavam a ensinar sobre as nacionalidades. Para os americanos havia americano e estadounidense. Eu sei que em espanhol sim existe, mas o que eu estava a ler era em português. 
 
Can anyone clear this up? Was it a mistake in the text? Maybe it’s an international new type of word?


----------



## djlaranja

LagosF said:


> Oi pessoa,
> 
> A palavra “estadounidense” existe em português? Os meus amigos brasileiros dizem que não, mas numa história em português a palavra estadounidense estava aí. Então no finm do capítulo, estavam a ensinar sobre as nacionalidades. Para os americanos havia americano e estadounidense. Eu sei que em espanhol sim existe, mas o que eu estava a ler era em português.
> 
> Can anyone clear this up? Was it a mistake in the text? Maybe it’s an international new type of word?


 
A palavra existe e designa exatamente isto: oriundo ou referente aos Estados Unidos da América.

Alguém poderia dizer que americanos somos todos que nascemos no _Novo Continente_, de norte a sul, e não apenas os nativos dos Estados Unidos da América (do norte), por exemplo.

Por outro lado, convém ressaltar que ocorre uma elisão, quando se junta _Estados+Unidos+ense=estadunidense_. Desaparecem o 'o' e o 's'.

Abraços,

DJL


----------



## LagosF

Agora entendo melhor,

obrigado.


----------



## Carfer

Existe, claro, mas não é de uso comum nem para designar a nacionalidade (ao contrário do que sucede em espanhol) nem para designar o que quer que se refira aos Estados Unidos. O adjectivo que costumamos empregar em qualquer desses casos é '_americano_'.


----------



## ignisvandevol

Essa palavra não é usada em Português Europeu, dizemos normalmente Norte Americanos.


----------



## djlaranja

Só complementando: existe mas o uso não é comum. 
Normalmente fala-se _americano_, como simplificação de _norte-americano_.

Abraços,

Denilson


----------



## Vanda

Na verdade vou dizer que o uso de estadunidense é desconhecido por alguns brasileiros por problemas culturais. Já na escola primária aprendíamos que o habitante dos Estados Unidos da América é o estadunidense. Não sei se o ensino primário hoje se limita a ensinar 'americano' devido à falha de professores despreparados ou se a falha é mesmo do alunado que só vai a escola obrigado, daí a ignorância.
Mais aqui.


----------



## ignisvandevol

Só para esclarecer, eu tenho uma educação que mudou pouco desde a ditadura, mesmo antes das pessoas terem acessos tão fáceis à internet, em Portugal NUNCA ouvi isso. Deve ser uma coisa brasileira até porque, com lógica portuguesa, não faz grande sentido na minha opinião, todos os países têm pessoas que habitam em estados, e não chamamos aos habitantes do Reino Unido - Reinadunidenses.


----------



## Vanda

Ignis, como você está chegando agora e ainda não me conhece (até aproveito pra dar as boas-vindas ao fórum!  ), eu sempre me refiro ao uso brasileiro, raramente me atrevo a dizer qualquer coisa pelos portugueses cujo uso estou a aprender aqui, diariamente, com a ajuda de vocês!


----------



## ignisvandevol

Daí eu referir "esclarecer" e "em Portugal". Muita vez recebemos em Portugal informações "em português", que foram traduzidas para Brasileiro, incluindo expressões como esta. É bom saber-se que, se esta expressão fosse dita em Portugal, 99% das pessoas não iria fazer qualquer ideia do que se tratava e os restantes 1% deduziria o seu significado.
(não são números científicos) 

ah, e obrigado pelo recebimento.


----------



## >LF<

O que se percebe é que o termo "estadunidense" é pouco utilizado no dia-a-dia. Em conversas mais formais e em meios acadêmicos, seu uso é mais freqüente, pelo menos no caso do Brasil.


----------



## spohreis

ignisvandevol said:


> Só para esclarecer, eu tenho uma educação que mudou pouco desde a ditadura, mesmo antes das pessoas terem acessos tão fáceis à internet, em Portugal NUNCA ouvi isso. Deve ser uma coisa brasileira até porque, com lógica portuguesa, não faz grande sentido na minha opinião, todos os países têm pessoas que habitam em estados, e não chamamos aos habitantes do Reino Unido - Reinadunidenses.




Mas a palavra "_reinounidenses_" parece bastante usada. Pelo menos eatá lá no Google.


----------



## Alentugano

Mais lenha para a fogueira no link abaixo:

http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=13762



spohreis said:


> Mas a palavra "_reinounidenses_" parece bastante usada. Pelo menos eatá lá no Google.


 
Mas o problema é que no Google tu encontras de tudo: o errado e o certo, tudo misturado.

_Reinounidense_ não vem em nenhum dicionário que eu conheço.


----------



## ignisvandevol

Só para confirmar, vou ao meu Dicionário da Língua Portuguesa Contemporânea da Academia das Ciências de Lisboa - Verbo.

Aparece:
*Estado-unidense* (ah! é assim que se escreve! mesmo assim é como digo, nunca ninguém usa este termo em Portugal.)

O facto de _Reinounidense_/_Reinadunidenses_ não constar no dicionário acima mencionado tenho fé que não exista tal palavra.


----------



## Carfer

ignisvandevol said:


> É bom saber-se que, se esta expressão fosse dita em Portugal, 99% das pessoas não iria fazer qualquer ideia do que se tratava e os restantes 1% deduziria o seu significado.
> (não são números científicos)


 
Mesmo não sendo números científicos, eu não diria tanto, ignis. A Minha impressão é a de que a palavra é pouco usada em Portugal, no entanto já a encontrei muitas vezes e tenho a certeza de que não foi em textos brasileiros ou espanhóis. Também não excluo que há vária décadas fosse mais frequente do que hoje e que daí provenha essa minha sensação.

_Reinounidense_ é que de facto nunca ouvi. Não obstante parece-me uma designação lógica e, se não existe, deveria existir, porque é muito mais exacta do que a de '_inglês_' que habitualmente usamos.


----------



## ignisvandevol

inglês é de Inglaterra, normalmente seria Britânico, nem os ingleses usam conceito tipo "_Kingdoman_" (deveras interessante)


----------



## Denis555

ignisvandevol said:


> Só para confirmar, vou ao meu *Dicionário da Língua Portuguesa Contemporânea da Academia das Ciências de Lisboa* - Verbo.
> 
> Aparece:
> *Estado-unidense* (ah! é assim que se escreve! mesmo assim é como digo, nunca ninguém usa este termo em Portugal.)
> 
> O facto de _Reinounidense_/_Reinadunidenses_ não constar no dicionário acima mencionado tenho fé que não exista tal palavra.


 
Me desculpe Ignis, mas o seu *Dicionário da Língua Portuguesa Contemporânea da Academia das Ciências de Lisboa* não é o único dicionário da língua portuguesa. Já que outros dicionários também dão a forma *Estadunidense*: 
Michaelis:
http://michaelis.uol.com.br/moderno...gua=portugues-portugues&palavra=estadunidense

Também se encontra no Houaiss e no Aurélio.

Ou no Portal da Língua Portuguesa:
http://www.portaldalinguaportuguesa.org/index.php?action=gentilicos&letter=e

Veja alguns artigos com a palavra grafada "estadunidense" nos jornais:
Correio de Notícias (Brasil)

Pravda (jornal russo!)

Jornal Defesa (Portugal)

Ou 

Biblioteca municipal do Seixal (Portugal)

Wikipédia:
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estadunidense


----------



## Vanda

E naquele link do ciberdúvidas que o Alen colocou e que acho que o pessoal se esqueceu de olhar.


----------



## ignisvandevol

Olhei sim, apenas dei confirmação do tal excelente dicionário que a palavra existe mesmo em Português Europeu. O portal da língua portuguesa é um bom site.
Seja como for, mantenho o meu ponto que se dissesse essa palavra por cá quase ninguém saberia o que era. É para esclarecer quem esteja a fazer um artigo na _internet_ ou do género que, caso diga desta maneira, menos pessoas vão compreender, ainda mais se a disser em vez de escrever.
Cinco _posts_ e continuo a dizer a mesma coisa.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Olá e bom ano (ainda não tinha desejado!). Concordo com Ignis em que o termo não é usado em Portugal. O natural dos EUA é um "norte-americano", ou apenas "americano" mais coloquialmente. Mas tenho visto o termo "estadunidense" em textos brasileiros. Quanto ao "reinunidense", estou como o Carfer! Britânico acaba por ser dúbio - existem as ilhas Britânicas: a Grã-Bretanha e a Irlanda. Mas a um irlandês doo Eire não se deve chamar britânico!


----------



## ignisvandevol

Sim, mas qualquer pessoa do Reino Unido pode ser chamado de Britânico. Já estamos a divagar. O normal em Portugal é chamar "(pessoa) dos estados-unidos" (ou norte-americano" e "(pessoa) do Reino-Unido". Estive a ver outros termos e normalmente dizemos desta maneira quando os Brasileiros usam realmente adjectivos para essas pessoas.

Dou um exemplo:
"(pessoa) da Guarda" « localidade portuguesa.
source Wikipedia
_Guardense;
Egitaniense (ainda usado)

_Guardense é encarado como menos correcto, se disseres Egitaniense à maioria dos Portugueses não farão ideia do que estejas a falar e até vão sugerir que vás ao psicólogo.

O normal de se ouvir é "da Guarda" como em "a senhora é da Guarda".
Normalmente só se conhece o termo Egitaniense por pessoas da Guarda com algum nível cultural, é frequente o gozo pela a maioria das pessoas não saberem este termo, eu já fui um deles.

Caso esteja a escrever num _blog_ ou algo informativo deve-se usar a expressão mais corrente, daí eu insistir no desuso de _Estado-unidense_ (PT) / _Estadunidense_ (BR) *em Portugal*.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Eu concordo com o ignisvandevol
deve-se usar a expressão mais corrente


----------



## Denis555

Claro que a expressão mais corrente é *norte-americano* ou *americano*. No entanto, convenhamos que seria mais correto (ou mais apropriado) usar outra expressão, pois todos os brasileiros também são americanos ou todos os mexicanos também são norte-americanos. É como se disséssemos que a palavra "europeu" não pudesse ser usada para designar portugueses e espanhóis, só para "franceses".

Mesmo assim, não somos os únicos a pensar assim.

Além do português:
Estadunidense ou Estado-unidense.

No italiano:
Statunitense (Dizionario Mauro)

No espanhol:
Estadounidense (DRAE)

No francês:
États-unien ou Étasunien (Dictionnaire Reverso)


----------



## ignisvandevol

Denis555 said:


> Claro que a expressão mais corrente é *norte-americano* ou *americano*. No entanto, convenhamos que seria mais correto (ou mais apropriado) usar outra expressão, pois todos os brasileiros também são americanos ou todos os mexicanos também são norte-americanos. É como se disséssemos que a palavra "europeu" não pudesse ser usada para designar portugueses e espanhóis, só para "franceses".



Concordo inteiramente contigo, aliás já tive esta discussão num fórum de maioria de pessoal dos EUA, eles até afirmam que o nome deles é _American_ ou melhor, _North-American_. Eu a certo ponto até os chamava _USAmerican_ tal como "_United States_ American". Concordo plenamente, daí em Portugal nós dizermos ainda mais "dos Estados Unidos" do que "Norte-Americano".
O termo até é usado correctamente na maioria dos casos sem causar _danos_ a outros Norte-Americanos que não dos EUA, do tipo:
"O presidente Norte-Americano George Bush(...)" ele é deveras um presidente Norte-Americano. 

Acredito, aliás como disse no meu _post_ anterior, que no Brasil se use os adjectivos mais frequentemente, ouvimos frequentemente "Paulista" e não "de São Paulo" da boca de brasileiros. Em Portugal, diz-se também muitas vezes "Paulista" por influência, mas, em lógica corrente, parece-nos que é algo do Paulo, dito sem contexto poderia ser associado a uma vertente fanática do Papa João Paulo II. Não digo que seja incorrecto, apenas estou a dizer que em Portugal os adjectivos têm um sentido mais literal que a própria expressão.

Todos esses exemplos de línguas europeias, ouve-se mais dizer _Americano_ que essa expressão, "_les american_" "_los americanos_" e desconheço italiano mas acredito que Berlusconi diga _Americano_.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Também concordo com o Denis. 
Eu nunca digo _norte-americano_. Apenas _americano_,_ estadunidense_ ou _dos Estados Unidos_, de preferência as duas últimas. Afinal, também nunca chamo os Estados Unidos da América de simplesmente _América_ como alguns fazem. 

Mas é bom lembrar que no Brasil o uso de americano é muito mais freqüente. Não me lembro de ter lido estadunidense em jornais ou revistas. 

Ignisvandevol, como assim o adjetivo tem um sentido mais literal que a própria expressão?

Até.:


----------



## fernandobn97007

Denis disse


> Claro que a expressão mais corrente é *norte-americano* ou *americano*. No entanto, convenhamos que seria mais correto (ou mais apropriado) usar outra expressão, pois todos os brasileiros também são americanos ou todos os mexicanos também são norte-americanos. É como se disséssemos que a palavra "europeu" não pudesse ser usada para designar portugueses e espanhóis, só para "franceses".


 
Entendo! Seria correto realmente, e o problema só existe porque eles tem América no nome de seu país. O problema é que eles se denominam americanos a mais tempo que nos otros existimos como tal. Já está enraizado. Nesta altura do campeonato fica difícil mudar. Aí entramos também na discussão da América latina que seria outro tópico.


----------



## Alentugano

ignisvandevol said:


> em Portugal nós dizermos ainda mais "dos Estados Unidos" do que "Norte-Americano".


Peço desculpa Ignis, mas a minha experiência não me diz isso. O que eu ouço e SEMPRE ouvi com maior frequência aqui em Portugal é *americano* e *América* para designar nacionalidade e país, respectivamente. E mesmo "norte-americano" ou "dos Estados Unidos", parece-me a mim, usam-se quando existe alguma ambiguidade ou quando, por alguma razão, queremos ou necessitamos de ser mais específicos.




ignisvandevol said:


> Acredito, aliás como disse no meu _post_ anterior, que no Brasil se use os adjectivos mais frequentemente, ouvimos frequentemente "Paulista" e não "de São Paulo" da boca de brasileiros. Em Portugal, diz-se também muitas vezes "Paulista" por influência, mas, em lógica corrente, parece-nos que é algo do Paulo, dito sem contexto poderia ser associado a uma vertente fanática do Papa João Paulo II.


Não sei se percebi o que quer dizer neste parágrafo. Paulista é um habitante ou natural do estado de São Paulo. Em Portugal não temos estados, mas temos regiões. Eu próprio digo mais vezes que sou *alentejano* do que *"sou do Alentejo"*. E lisboeta (Lisboa) também se usa bastante, assim como portuense (Porto), farense (Faro), bejense (Beja), etc. quando nos referimos a alguém ou alguma coisa relacionada com as cidades em causa.


----------



## Fabio Ciccone

Acredito que aqui no Brasil o termo "estadounidense" seja associado à esquerda, meio que para dar a entender que se é contra a dominação cultural dos EUA, uma forma de protestar pelo fato de que eles não são os únicos americanos, mas apenas de um dos países das Américas.

Quanto ao Reino Unido, é muito comum aqui se ver, ainda que erroneamente, "inglês" ou "Inglaterra" para se referir a todo o Reino Unido. É comum ler-se por aí "Elizabete II, Rainha da Inglaterra" ao invés de "Rainha do Reino Unido".

A palavra "reinounidense" eu nunca tinha ouvido ou lido. Se eu fosse traduzir, utilizaria "Britânico", até porque eles próprios dizem "British", não?


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Bem, cuidado com isso tudo, porque uma vez chamei americana a uma canadiana e ela ficou muito ofendida!!!...


----------



## ignisvandevol

Alentugano said:


> Peço desculpa Ignis, mas a minha experiência não me diz isso. O que eu ouço e SEMPRE ouvi com maior frequência aqui em Portugal é *americano* e *América* para designar nacionalidade e país, respectivamente. E mesmo "norte-americano" ou "dos Estados Unidos", parece-me a mim, usam-se quando existe alguma ambiguidade ou quando, por alguma razão, queremos ou necessitamos de ser mais específicos.


 Em linguagem corrente até tens razão, mas na imprensa e redacção é normalmente _norte-americano_ ou _dos EUA_, ou então andamos a ver televisão diferente, talvez possa culpar a TVI? (vejo RTP quando vejo).
Estou só a espicaçar-te, devo dizer que eu próprio uso mais o termo _americano_ e _América_ que os outros, mas na _TV_, _internet_ e textos vejo _norte-americano_ e dos _EUA_.



Alentugano said:


> Não sei se percebi o que quer dizer neste parágrafo. Paulista é um habitante ou natural do estado de São Paulo. Em Portugal não temos estados, mas temos regiões. Eu próprio digo mais vezes que sou *alentejano* do que *"sou do Alentejo"*. E lisboeta (Lisboa) também se usa bastante, assim como portuense (Porto), farense (Faro), bejense (Beja), etc. quando nos referimos a alguém ou alguma coisa relacionada com as cidades em causa.


Tens razão, e eu sou provinciano . Acredito que se usa por área porque, quando não se fala dum conjunto de pessoas, é raro dizeres que um indivíduo é _lisboeta_ em vez de _de Lisboa_, mas falando em plural aparece mais _lisboetas_ que _de Lisboa_.



Atomina said:


> Bem, cuidado com isso tudo, porque uma vez chamei americana a uma canadiana e ela ficou muito ofendida!!!...


Aqui está o verdadeiro problema.

+


Tagarela said:


> Ignisvandevol, como assim o adjetivo tem um sentido mais literal que a própria expressão?


Sentido pseudo-hyper-literal: Paulista = "do Paulo"
Expressão: Paulista = "de São Paulo"

pseudo-hyper-literal: Alexandrino = "do Alexandre"
Expressão: Alexandrino = "da Alexandria" (desta não tenho a certeza, só exemplo)
Expressão histórica: Alexandrino = "do tempo de Alexandre _Magno_"
até pode ser algo do Papa Alexandre.

Teutónico: "dos Teutões"
Teutónico: "germânico _(antigo)_"
Teutónico: "da Germânia _(antiga)_" 

Estou a exagerar um pouco só para evidenciar aquilo que estava a dizer.

++ Lembrei-me agora, Estados árabes Unidos, e esta _hm_?


----------



## Alentugano

Atomina said:


> Bem, cuidado com isso tudo, porque uma vez chamei americana a uma canadiana e ela ficou muito ofendida!!!...



Não há confusão nenhuma se chamarmos *canadianos/canadienses/canadenses* às pessoas do Canadá.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Ignisvandevol, continuo sem entender a questão do mais literal. Qualquer brasileiro pensaria no estado de São Paulo se ouvisse a palavra "paulista", a menos que a conversa fosse realmente sobre algum Paulo como o Papa. 

É, acho que o correto é Emirados Árabes Unidos como o Fabio Ciccone apontou. Bem, mas você poderia usar o caso do _México_, o nome oficial do país é _Estados Unidos do México_. A questão é que não existe outro México no mundo, e esse México também não se estende fora do território dos Estados Unidos do México, mas isso acontece com os Estados Unidos da América, porque a América não se restringe ao território deste país.

Até.:


----------



## Vanda

Eiiii... sobre o que mesmo era o tópico? Todos os off-topics serão deletados daqui pra frente. E mais uma coisa, não é para discutir aqui sobre se deve ou não ser americano e etc. já há uma longa discussão no Cultura sobre o assunto que, se não me engano, foi até fechada por motivos óbvios!
Modteresa de volta e brava!

Uma delas está aqui. 

Aqui a principal.


----------

